# wow



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

i member the first time i got my oscar he was about 3-5 inches. now hes 8 inches
kinda suprised me when i wanted to take a video of my severum then i noticed that my oscar is huuge lol.

the first time i got him i fed him Hikari gold pellets
then NLS pellets
now i feed him Tetra Cichlid sticks.

is there any other foods, or the ones i listed to make him grow faster??

[and my other CA,SA cichlids, im wanting my texas to grow but he/she pretty slow at growing]


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

Cichlid Excel. Made by Hikari just for that. But worms are great source of vitamins and minerals (protein) to help them grow fast. Also try some frozen beef heart. All these are great. Feed them a variety instead of one thing. But you should be feeding them a basic pellet everyday. I like hikari cichlid gold bio plus. I mix those with cichlid excel. My secret recipe, lol. Why don't you post some pics?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

well heres him a couple weeks ago [2-5 weeks ago] and a few others









































































































im uploading a video i just took


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

What size tank is that? I'm going to tell you now he will get bigger. But once they get that size there growth rate goes way way down about 300 percent actually. Maybe an inch a year now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

a 100 gallon


----------



## joeyballz (Jul 1, 2008)

g465777 said:


> ...make him grow faster??


Plenty of excersice makes muscles grow big and strong, take him for walks or fence in the backyard. Oh yeah, most importantly don't forget to give him time!

I thought Cichlid Excel was for vegi cichlids. Certianly ok to add to Oscars diet but don't be fooled my the name.


----------



## Yankeejack (Dec 29, 2007)

That's a nice oscar!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

i was about to buy some hikari excel but instead i got cichlid sticks yesturday

thanks yankee


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) Great job!! Keep up the good work. If you want more variety, the diet for my guys might offer some additional choices. *Dainichi*, http://www.dainichi.com/cichlid_food_ultima.html , is my pellet of choice & is 75% of the diet. Other supplements & treats are live worms, crickets & crayfish, frozen bloodworms, silversides, freezedried krill, shrimp, fresh blanched peas, spirulina & algae wafers. Vitachem every other week. Overkill? maybe. Pricey? definitely. Outcome? excellent!! "T"


----------



## Nick89 (May 26, 2008)

Amazing coloring, moneygetter. I feed my oscar hikari cichlid staple pellets, pieces of freeze dried jumbo shrimp, sun dried small shrimp, tetramin pro Crisps for the carotene, and the occasional algae wafer he nibbles when it falls to the gravel for my pleco.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Nick89 said:


> Amazing coloring, moneygetter. I feed my oscar hikari cichlid staple pellets, pieces of freeze dried jumbo shrimp, sun dried small shrimp, tetramin pro Crisps for the carotene, and the occasional algae wafer he nibbles when it falls to the gravel for my pleco.


 8) Thanx *Nick89*! I switch between the _*Ultima*_ & _*Color Supreme*_ formulations. He's not shy about eating & enjoys the variety. So does the JD & the 'Cat'. "T"

 Sorry, camera shy!


----------



## TheRedSeverum (Aug 6, 2008)

great looking oscar


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

You can also try market shrimp. I buy raw shrimp in a bag with the shell still on. Every now and then, you can catch a buy one get one free deal and stock up. I cut them up into bite size pieces and then place a feedings worth in a sandwich baggie. I put all the sandwich baggies in a larger zip lock bag and freeze it. When you go to thaw it out, you're only thawing out one feeding at a time. Thaw it out in tank water.

I leave the shells on as I read it provides added valuable nutrients. I always cut the tails off and trash them. I think I read somewhere some fishes have trouble digesting them. I forget which fishes had trouble, but better safe than sorry. The shrimp really seems to pack on the pounds so to speak, more so than anything else.

I do much the same operation with tilapia filets. Although the Oscars seems to like the shrimp much better. I feed these kinds of frozen foods two to three times per week.


----------



## joeyballz (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm going to have to try that but it's not going to be easy buying shrimp by the pound and giving to my fish instead of me! My boys are big enough to eat trout worms now and WOW they are putting on some size.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I tried the tetra sticks, they certainly are bigger but i didnt care for them, cant say exactly what it is though. Fish could take them or leave them also. I feed the large hikari cichlid gold floating pellets, freeze dried krill, they sure did like earth worms too. I had put 8 tiny baby african cichlid fry in the tank and they either cant catch them or are too lazy to try, there still there LOL. I just think they are too fast for them, every once in a while i hear a explosion in the tank , count babies and still got 8 LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks guys
i was pretty suprised when i put 3 giant danios in my tank then i found 2 missing and my oscar at the bottom of the tank trying to swallow them...
now i only have 1 giant danio that the oscar doesnt even try to get cause its pretty fast and smart knowing whenever the oscar tries to get it.

im hoping on getting some shrimp soon


----------



## joeyballz (Jul 1, 2008)

g465777 said:


> thanks guys
> i was pretty suprised when i put 3 giant danios in my tank then i found 2 missing and my oscar at the bottom of the tank trying to swallow them...
> now i only have 1 giant danio that the oscar doesnt even try to get cause its pretty fast and smart knowing whenever the oscar tries to get it.
> 
> im hoping on getting some shrimp soon


He'll get him sooner or later


----------

